# download help required please



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

when i try to download the aires the reply i get is.....{the html tags you attempted to use are not allowed} what can i do?any help please.

_*Mod Note*. Removed your other identical post TJ, to avoid confusion.

If you have posted in the wrong forum, just ask and one of us will move it for you. No problem at all.   _


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a try through This link

Johnny F


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*downloads*

hi,that just gave me the motorhome facts printable logo, i want the french aires? thank you anyway.


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,
I've just gone through Johnny F's link to the logo and French aires are further down the same page. At least for me.
Sandy


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*downloads*

hi thanks for your help,but i tried the link further down,and the message reads.....adobe could not open aires de service.ov2. because it is either not a supported file type or because the file has been damaged{for example,it was sent as an email attachment and wasn't correctley decoded} what can i do to rectity this?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tessajoe

I think you will have to explain exactly what you are trying to do so that we can help ... but in the meantime an explanation of what the files are for may help. These files are POI files, used to show "Points of Interest" they are for downloading and using with a Tomtom GPS device. Is that what you were expecting/hoping to use them for? I see that you may have tried to open it with Adobe reader .

Used with a Tomtom GPS the OV2 file and icon file will if put into the same folder ( in the Tomtom) as the Map of France show the Aires on the road maps displayed by the Tomtom.


Mike


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

tessajoe, are you trying too d/load them straight onto a TomTom or simular device, i have just update my TT aires without a problem.

Let me know and i will help you d/load the files.

Bob


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*downloads*

i am sounding like the dope i am when it comes to anythink involving the pc. do i have to plug the tom tom into the pc to download the aires file?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Let me know and I will help you d/load the files.
> 
> Bob


Well done Bob ... a very kind offer

and don't worry tessajoe ...we all had to start somewhere and it is very confusing :wink:

Mike


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*downloads*

thank bob


----------

